# Somethingawful



## chesse20 (Jan 17, 2014)

Somethingawful.com

very funny site with tons of hilarious articles and from what I've heard a cool forum
M,ight sign up there someday


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 17, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> Somethingawful.com
> 
> very funny site with tons of hilarious articles and from what I've heard a cool forum
> M,ight sign up there someday



I think you better quit while you're ahead. Yes, we know something is wrong with the Forums but I don't think poking at the admins is a good idea. Well, if you feel like you've nothing to lose antagonizing them, go ahead.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

Nope, that site is horrible. I do not like them, never have, never will.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 17, 2014)

I think he is protesting something guys :V


----------



## Lobar (Jan 17, 2014)

don't forget to post an introduction thread in fyad!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd actually make an account there if it wasn't for the fact that you have to pay to use the forums.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'd actually make an account there if it wasn't for the fact that you have to pay to use the forums.



If you think WE'RE mean then you wouldn't last a day on there anyway. They've got STRICT posting rules there.

OT: Eh, I like it. Not a frequent user but the Let's Play threads amused me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

SomethingAwful has a bit of fame and infamy on the internet and that sort of thing interests me in it. I also wanna find out what exactly makes it so infamous.





Aleu said:


> If you think WE'RE mean then you wouldn't last a day on there anyway. They've got STRICT posting rules there.


People around here aren't mean. Most just want others to act like normal people here instead of turning everything into one big hugbox, which is somewhat understandable. Besides, I can take a hit. Strict posting rules are okay too. I tend to read the rules on forums before posting too much anyways.


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2014)

the only good thread on faf


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2014)

Azure said:


> the only good thread on faf



Now that it has you, it is.


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 18, 2014)

lol wheres ur bike

[Thread locked]


----------

